# HD 5970 Problem



## Huntergottheit (27. November 2009)

Moin hab heute die HD 5970 in meinen rechner eingebaut ,ist momentan extrem laut.Hoffe das es leiser wird mit einem treiber sobald die mal aktiviert wird.

Und zwar folgendes ich habe eine Onboard grafikkarte HD 3300 und ich sollte sie wahrscheinlich deaktivieren und dann irgendwie meine HD 5970 aktivieren,aber leider finde ich im bios keine option für bzw sagen mir die begriffe garnix.

Was muss ich den machen,was wäre optimal einzustellen? 

Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA790GPT-UD3H


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

Schau mal ins Handbuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. November 2009)

Computer - Verwalten - System - Gerätemanager - Grafikkarte und dann die deaktiveren und Computer neustarten, falls es nicht funktoniert hat, musst du es dann im Bios deaktiveren, müsste aber so gehen.


----------



## Huntergottheit (27. November 2009)

danke

hab ich getan,HD 3300 wird  als einzigste grafikkarte im gerätemanager angezeigt,die ist nun deaktiviert.

und jetzt den treiber für die hd 5970 installieren ? zumindest wurde bei der treiber cd von der hd 5970 nur der treiber für die hd 3300 installiert glaub ich vorhind aber mal sehn... kann ja nochmal reinschmeissen und express installation machen ^^


----------



## Asoriel (27. November 2009)

Bios öffnen (bei deinem Board beim POST Entfernen drücken), zu "Advanced BIOS Features" gehen und direkt den ersten Punkt von wahrscheinlich "UMA+SidePort" auf "Disabled" stellen.


steht übrigens auf Seite 48 im Handbuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weitere Kommentare bezüglich dessen spar ich mir mal, aber eigentlich ist es nicht schwer zu finden.

edit: Vergiss die CD und nimm den neusten von der ATI-Seite. Gerade bei Release einer solchen Karte wird es in den ersten Tagen/Wochen laufend aktuelle Treiber geben.


----------



## Huntergottheit (28. November 2009)

genau da werd ich mir eh in zukunft ziehen

dann weiß ich ja jetzt bescheit,hab das vorhind schon auf Disabled gestellt da war der bildschirm dann schwarz und ich durfte die BIOS einstellungen resetten mit dem jumper dingens bzw bios batterie rausnehme und wieder rein

also keine lösung des problemes,an was liegts sonst


----------



## Asoriel (28. November 2009)

hmm, das ist allerdings komisch. Hast du die HD5970 richtig eingesteckt, inkl. 6Pin und 8Pin?

was hast du denn für ein NT?

Eigentlich müsste die Karte im Gerätemanager auftauchen, selbst wenn die Onboard aktiv ist.


Ach noch was, den Fehler haben schon viele gemacht: Nachdem du auf disabled gestellt hast muss das Monitorkabel natürlich in die Grafikkarte und nichtmehr ins Mainboard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. November 2009)

Oh ja... den Fehler hab ich auch schonmal gemacht xD


----------



## Asoriel (28. November 2009)

wir auch auf einer Lanparty. Einer mit ner Onboardkarte konnte nichts flüssig spielen, was besonders bei Shootern schlecht ist. Also ne Grafikkarte rein, Onboard auf disabled => Schwarzer Bildschirm => Kinnlade in Richtung Boden. Naja, wir waren an sich alle keine Anfänger im Bereich PC, aber wir sind nicht so schnell drauf gekommen. Bios resettet, anderes NT und sonstige Faxen bis wir es bemerkt haben, aber das war mir eine Lehre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (28. November 2009)

ahjo hab die hd 5970 in dem schlitz mit dem haken drinen (wird der richtige sein) sitzt gut. läuft aber leider nicht wenn ich dann den stecker drauf setze an die karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. November 2009)

Strom richtig angeschlossen?


----------



## Kyragan (28. November 2009)

Mich wunderts ob das Netzteil überhaupt die notwendigen Anschlüsse hat. Schließlich braucht die HD5970 nen 6Pin und nen 8 Pin Stecker. Bei den meisten Netzteile ist nur ein oder 2 6Pin verbaut. :x
Vielleicht kriegt sie einfach nicht genug Strom und verweigert deshalb den Dienst.


----------



## Huntergottheit (28. November 2009)

denke schon,läuft ja wie eine bombe aber extrem laut . VGA2 Stecker in der linken passenden form draufgesteckt

und ich meinte das der bildschirm schwarz bleibt nicht das die karte nicht läuft

wer weiß an was es liegen kann, wird sich noch zeigen

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a213911.html mein netzteil sollte passen nehm ich an


----------



## Kyragan (28. November 2009)

Ja eben. Lass einfach den Lüfter keine Ahnung wieviel Watt abkriegen, aber um die 2 GPUs anzuheitzen die du eben brauchst reichts nicht. Also versucht dein Rechner den Strom zu nutzen. Voila: Dein Hubschrauberlüfter.
Edit: mhja, das NT sollte passen. Nevermind.


----------



## Huntergottheit (28. November 2009)

was empfehlst du mir


----------



## Arosk (28. November 2009)

Neues Netzteil.


----------



## Kyragan (28. November 2009)

Nein. Das Netzteil hat die benötigten Anschlüsse.
Hast du alle Verbindungen nochmal überprüft? Sitzt evtl. die Karte nicht zu 100% im PCIe-Slot oder ist evtl. einer der Stromstecker nicht voll eingerastet?


----------



## Arosk (28. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nein. Das Netzteil hat die benötigten Anschlüsse.



Dann wird er es nur falsch angeschlossen haben, oida?


----------



## Huntergottheit (28. November 2009)

das kann gut sein,hab keine ahnung wie ich das anschliessen soll,danke


----------



## Arosk (28. November 2009)

Dann steck mal um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (28. November 2009)

Für gewöhnlich befinden sich im Karton kurze Bildanleitungen zum anschließen... °_°


----------



## Huntergottheit (28. November 2009)

ja ein kleber mit einem bild drauf genau wie bei meiner alten ati karte ,auf diesem veraltetem bild sieht man die anschlüsse nichtmal die  auf meiner hd 5970 sind


----------



## Arosk (28. November 2009)

Puh ich hab ka. was das angeht... Noch nie so ne Graka in der Hand gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vllt. findest bei Google was.


----------



## Huntergottheit (28. November 2009)

danke für eure hilfe ich such schon


----------



## Kyragan (28. November 2009)

Der PCI-e Slot ist die goldene "Kante" an der einen Seite der Karte. Die kommt logischerweise dahin, wo auch die alte drin war. Dann sollten sich an der dir zu gewandten Seite, also an der nach außen zeigenden Seite der Grafikkarte 2 Anschlüsse befinden.
Einer mit 6 Pins, also quasi 6 "Löchern" und einer mit 8. Dann suchst du dir die passenden Kabel dir in deinem Netzteil sicher noch irgendwo rumfliegen und steckst sie rein. Die Anschlüsse sollten eigentlich unverwechselbar sein, sie passen meines Wissens nach nur in Stromversorgungsslots von Grafikkarten. Sie zu, dass alles fest einrastet und zieh mit den Schraub das Slotblech am Gehäuse fest. Nicht dass dir da noch was kaputt geht.

Und nicht vergessen vor der Aktion: Den PC vollständig von allen Stromquellen trennen. Den Knopf am Netzteil umlegen, dann dich entladen(bspw an nem Heizkörper) und dann ran an den Speck. So kompliziert ists nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (28. November 2009)

jo zumindest leuchtet es jetzt grün auf der karte,vorher wars orange als ich nur 1 stecker drauf hatte,aber leider immernochn schwarzes bild ,und die lautstärke ist nun super leise.


----------



## Arosk (28. November 2009)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> jo zumindest leuchtet es jetzt grün auf der karte,vorher wars orange als ich nur 1 stecker drauf hatte,aber leider immernochn schwarzes bild ,und die lautstärke ist nun super leise.



Monitorkabel in Grafikkarte?


----------



## Huntergottheit (28. November 2009)

joa öfters probiert sogar an beiden,sind ja die selben ,schwarzer bildschirm immer.. aber man hört das der rechner hochfährt - hoffe mal nicht das die karte defekt ist.


----------



## Palatschinkn (28. November 2009)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> Moin hab heute die HD 5970 in meinen rechner eingebaut ,ist momentan extrem laut.Hoffe das es leiser wird mit einem treiber sobald die mal aktiviert wird.
> 
> Und zwar folgendes ich habe eine Onboard grafikkarte HD 3300 und ich sollte sie wahrscheinlich deaktivieren und dann irgendwie meine HD 5970 aktivieren,aber leider finde ich im bios keine option für bzw sagen mir die begriffe garnix.
> 
> ...



Ach du meine güte ist das die Karte was &#8364;600 kostet?


----------



## Vaishyana (28. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Ach du meine güte ist das die Karte was €600 kostet?




500. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (28. November 2009)

wenns garnicht geht ma in nen PC-Laden gehen und dort auf nem anderen Mobo testen lassen (wo keine Onboard Karte drauf ist), evtl. liegts daran.

weil richtig angeschlossen ist sie ja anscheinend.
Wenn du 2 Bildschirme haste kannste ja ma an die 5970 hängen und den anderen an die interne...evtl. stimmt was mit bios oder so ned.

aber einfachste ist version 1 meines Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (28. November 2009)

ja mach ich ansonsten schick ichs zurrück


----------



## Shirokiri (28. November 2009)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> ja mach ich ansonsten schick ichs zurrück



Das Netzteil ist zu KLEIN. schau mal hier nach:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/amdgame_components.aspx?cat=3

Ich hab eine 4870 und brauchte ein neues Netzteil. Das kleinste was auf der Website angezeigt wird ist ein 850W Netzteil. Ob dein Netzteil die Anschlüsse nu hat oder nicht ist dabei relativ egal.

MFG


----------



## Kyragan (28. November 2009)

Darauf tät ich mich nicht verlassen. Bei der 5870 werden auch als kleinste Netzteile 750W aufgelistet und es reichen ~500W dick zum Betreiben der Karte.


----------



## Rethelion (29. November 2009)

Shirokiri schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist zu KLEIN. schau mal hier nach:
> http://game.amd.com/us-en/amdgame_components.aspx?cat=3
> 
> Ich hab eine 4870 und brauchte ein neues Netzteil. Das kleinste was auf der Website angezeigt wird ist ein 850W Netzteil. Ob dein Netzteil die Anschlüsse nu hat oder nicht ist dabei relativ egal.
> ...



Hersteller gehen bei ihren Angaben gerne auf Nummer Sicher und empfehlen überdimensionierte Netzteile für ihre Grafikkarten; die 850Watt finde ich dabei übertrieben.
500W wären mir persönlich bei der Karte auch etwas wenig und ich würde zu 600Watt tendieren, aber laufen sollte die Grafikkarte trotzdem.
Laut HWL braucht ein System mit der Karte unter Auslastung knapp 380W.

Achja, wenn die Grafikkarte zu wenig Strom bekommt würde der PC einfach abstürzen oder instabil laufen.


----------



## Huntergottheit (29. November 2009)

mh also einmal stand da das ich die karte an strom annschliessen soll.hab ich auch gemacht wird halt nicht angezeigt,grün leuchtet es auf der karte immer


hat sich erledigt,ging jetzt aufeinmal nachdem 100 versuch


----------



## Klos1 (29. November 2009)

Also, daß mag alles mögliche sein, aber zu klein ist das Netzteil mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Huntergottheit (29. November 2009)

geht nun alles wunderbar,! ein glück


----------



## Dark9 (25. Dezember 2009)

*hi, erstmal schöne weihnachtsfeiertage.*

habe euren beitrag zur HD 5970 gelesen, und hoffe das ihr mir vielleicht helfen könnt.

*mein system:* 

Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe WiFi-Ap Edition
AMD Phenom X4 940
Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 ( alte karte )
Sapphire Radeon HD 5970 ( neue karte )
4x 2GB OCZ 8500
Thermaltake Toughpower 600 Watt
Samsung Syncmaster T260

hoffe diese informatonen vom system sind ausreichend.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*nun zum problem: *

hab mit dem oben genannten system mit der 4870 gar keine probleme gehabt.
ich steckte die 5970 in den slot wo die alte karte steckte, und steckte den 6 pin anschluss, sowie den 8 pin anschluss an die karte.monitor an den dvi anschluss links.
als ich den rechner startete kommt kein bild. anhand der tastatur kann ich erkennen,das der pc bis ins windows kommt.
aber,ich sehe gar kein bild,weder vom bootvorgang,noch vom bios.
testweise den rechten dvi anschluss an der karte getestet,leider auch erfolglos.
war auch im laden um die karte checken zu lassen. die lief da mit einem 500 watt netzteil. sollte also ausreichend sein mein netzteil. zur sicherheit gab mir der mitarbeiter vom laden,das netzteil zum leihen mit,damit ich testen kann.
ich schliesse es zu hause an,leider auch kein bild!!!

vielleicht könnt ihr mir ratschläge geben.
wäre euch echt sehr dankbar.habe es viele viele male probiert, nichts brachte,bin mit meinem latein am ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG David


----------

